# NOx Sensor Replacement(Aft)



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

Sabersix said:


> Does this recall apply to your vehicle? Produced from Feb 2010 to Sep 2010? Did you check the BMW recall page for your VIN?
> 
> As far as the sensors failing, are you buying them from the same source? Is it possible the source has a bad lot or counterfeit parts?


OOPS, I forgot to mention the vehicle production date is Feb 10, so yes it applies. I bought the sensors directly from the BMW dealer, very little chance of a bad lot but it is possible.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

subdude said:


> So yesterday the #2 sensor I replaced on 3/15/20 failed again. Clearly there is an underlying issue. I found a BMW Service Instruction: SI B 18 06 12 dated March 2013. I have owned the vehicle since April 2013 and have no record of performance and the sticker is not present under the hood to indicate performance of the SI. My thought is that the DEF may not be properly mixing in the SCR and allow large droplets to contact the sensor causing failure. The sensor heaters are not initiated until specific conditions are met to ensure that all moisture in the exhaust is removed prior to energizing the sensor heaters. In a previous search I found all of the conditions required for the #2 sensor to initiate, one of which is engine oil temperature 65C or greater.
> 
> Any thoughts? I have a service appointment scheduled for Thursday. They agreed to replace the sensor under warranty.


I remember when owning a 2011 335d that the engine's electronic brain (DDE) was updated a few times and that "false" codes were corrected at least for the injectors. Dunno if sensors could also be involved. It wouldn't hurt to fully update the DDE. Good luck.


----------



## BimmerMan1975 (Jan 17, 2018)

hey subdude. i changed both sensors some time ago. 2014 535D purchased in Oct. 2017 at 54k miles. i had the 200 miles to 0 messages on my car. i also remember a nox effeciency error code. i replaced both sensors and reset the scr system using ista+ which i purchased on ebay (best bmw purchase i have made so far) and i havent had any problems since. In ISTA+ it guides you step by step on how to get the system back up and running. ill be happy to answer any questions you have.


----------



## BimmerMan1975 (Jan 17, 2018)

dont update any other modules. if it aint broke, leave it alone!


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

Keep us updated on what you find!


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

*Update*

So the dealer concluded that their Parts Department sold me the incorrect sensor. There are two different part numbers for each location They checked that interconnecting wiring between the DDE and the sensor was good, power and ground, etc. They replaced the sensor at no cost.

https://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=FF03-USA-02-2010-E70-BMW-X5_35d&diagId=13_1291


----------



## Sabersix (Nov 30, 2011)

Real OEM rocks. That site is my favorite part reference.

Looking at the parts listing. Both parts are "Exchangeable retrospectively". Either one should work the same. I don't think they sold you the wrong part. This may not be over yet.


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

Sabersix said:


> Real OEM rocks. That site is my favorite part reference.
> 
> Looking at the parts listing. Both parts are "Exchangeable retrospectively". Either one should work the same. I don't think they sold you the wrong part. This may not be over yet.


Yup, I know. I pointed the Voluntary Recall out more than once. I even offered to bring my vehicle back if he was looking for stuff to keep techs busy with since I am working from home for the foreseeable future. The SM stated that the recall does not apply to my vehicle despite the production date falling within the stated dates. I left it alone at that point assuming that he certainly had better guidance from BMW. I trust this dealer, so far they have been great. I just am skeptical at this point as you pointed out. The fact is that what I suggested as the cause may also have nothing to do with it but I am not buying that the incorrect sensor was the cause. Bottom line is that this dealer at this point did not owe me anything but a new sensor. They checked the wiring end to end and installed another sensor at no cost to me. Right or wrong at this point, I really appreciate what they did.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

subdude said:


> So the dealer concluded that their Parts Department sold me the incorrect sensor. There are two different part numbers for each location They checked that interconnecting wiring between the DDE and the sensor was good, power and ground, etc. They replaced the sensor at no cost.
> 
> https://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=FF03-USA-02-2010-E70-BMW-X5_35d&diagId=13_1291


Wait, what?

How was this possible? I though the one part 'ENDED'? As in after 6/2016 it was no longer made.

What did they sell you first and what is the current, 'correct ' part?


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

ard said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> How was this possible? I though the one part 'ENDED'? As in after 6/2016 it was no longer made.
> 
> What did they sell you first and what is the current, 'correct ' part?


I apologize for the delay.

The sensor that the dealership the dealership gave me was 13-62-8-589-846. This sensor failed and was replaced with: 13-62-8-589-846. When the second sensor was again replaced the dealer installed the following:

13-62-8-589-844 stating that 846 is the front sensor part number.


----------

